# New To Group



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

You have to show more pics. Console and that tilt bow portion please sir!


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

Welcome! Nice ride.


----------



## Delihd (10 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Sweet ride. Intrepid builds some nice boats.


----------



## Em.Bee (Nov 29, 2021)

Welcome in! From the TB area too. Nice snook!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome, that boat has nice lines


----------



## jtking12 (10 mo ago)

Mike Haydon said:


> You have to show more pics. Console and that tilt bow portion please sir!


I’ll put some more of it when I get home! It’s nice to see someone who knows about that haha


----------



## jtking12 (10 mo ago)

permitchaser said:


> Welcome, that boat has nice lines


Thanks dude!


----------



## jtking12 (10 mo ago)

Zika said:


> Welcome. Sweet ride. Intrepid builds some nice boats.


Yea they did! not a lot of the flats out there makes it cool to have one!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Being totally honest i really love that hull but that console looks like a after thought 🤔

I second what jtking12 said 👍😎

Soon as i seen that console I thought phone home ET 😂🤣😅


----------



## jtking12 (10 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> Being totally honest i really love that hull but that console looks like a after thought 🤔
> 
> I second what jtking12 said 👍😎
> 
> Soon as i seen that console I thought phone home ET 😂🤣😅


When I got the boat I didn't think I was going to like it at all to be honest, I was having my buddy looking into putting a smaller cc in it but we ran and its actually weird but nice at the same time being able to stand it being raised lol


----------

